# Fusion360 Mach3 Turn Post



## chevydyl (Apr 15, 2016)

So as all most know, there is no real mach3 turn post from fusion, it's told to use the generic fanuc post, I have several user modified posts as well, one is better. BUT I still get this strange looking model in mach3, and it shows on the part machined.
Anyone have any ideas on what could cause this?




BTW what your looking at is the radius on the left side, it looks good on the chamfer but the radius is stepped...


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 19, 2016)

Cam360 seems to have an issue with arcs.  I found a similar problem in a mill program and I am using a special post processor that Autodesk wrote for my CNC software with some special arc handling.  It seems to break up _some_ arcs into very small chunks with a different arc centers (I and J offset) for each.  That would account for the steps.  I'm not sure yet if this is being generated in the post or actually in the program.  Haven't had time to really troubleshoot it.  I am transitioning to Fusion360/Cam360 for all of my drawing/cam needs so I'll get to the bottom of it.  I'll be working directly with the programming team at Autodesk.​


----------



## chevydyl (Apr 19, 2016)

In the meantime what do I do as far as lathe cam, I don't have any cash for more software, maybe I don't really need to worry about a thing, I don't use the mill to turn that often, it's kind of alot of setup to make one part....


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 19, 2016)

That's a good question.  I suspect it's a problem common to the entire system since you are getting a similar problem with the Fanuc post.

EDIT:  Maybe use the trial version of CamBam?


----------

